# Piko had his first Senior Moment!!



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

It is tough to watch them get older, but the old dogs just bring such a special kind of light to your life!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

That sounds like my 90 year old mother! How old is Piko?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

He turned 13 Feb 28


----------

